# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Auto Finesse Dressle



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Introduction

*Auto Finesse Dressle*



The description from Auto Finesse is as follows:

"Have you ever struggled to dress modern honeycomb grills, or wanted to add that finishing touch to a freshly detailed engine bay? Then Auto Finesse Dressle is for you! This liquid, dry touch water based dressing can be sprayed directly on to the surface or applied via an applicator or cloth depending on the area of the vehicle you are working on, and your personal preference. This highly versatile dressing is also great for dressing hard to reach areas such as wheel wells and engine bays, due to its spray on and walk away nature, simply dose the surface with a few fine mists of Dressle and leave to cure.

Dressle is also a great product to enhance the appearance of the ****pit of your vehicle, as it drys to a non sticky or greasy finish, it leaves a pleasant and natural sheen. The UV inhibitors help prevent interior surfaces from fading, and keeps a deep rich finish to your interior plastic and vinyl trim, it contains no waxes, oils, or petroleum distillates.

Like all Auto Finesse car care and detailing products, Dressle is formulated to suit the needs of professional detailers, but can be used with great success by detailing enthusiasts and first time detailers as well. Dressle's highly-concentrated water based surface enhancers work by adhering to plastic, vinyl or rubber trim and coating them with a water repellent UV block, that is dry to the touch and leaves a satin "new look" sheen that helps protect the surface from aging, drying or cracking, whilst adding to its visual appearance.

Auto Finesse Dressle represents a better method of enhancing the appearance and protecting both interior and exterior trim for both cars and motorcycles, and delivers the professional results our customers have come to expect from Auto Finesse products. Its highly concentrated formula is economical, safe to use on all modern finishes."

A very detailed description and possibly the first I have come across that I can say is excessive. I think this could really do with some simplifying so you can both read the description and use the product in the same day .

Directions for use:

"1: Apply 1-2 spritz to a microfiber cloth and spread to form an even film on the surface.
2: Alternatively for intricate grills, engine bays, or wheel wells apply by liberally spraying directly on to the surface, leave for 1-5min before wiping away excess with a clean microfiber towel.
3: For added sheen, apply multiple coats to achieve desired finish."

This is a multi-purpose dressing so good to see they have covered the different application methods. Directions are straight forward enough.

The Method

Under the bonnet was given a good clean so some APC, a few old cloths later left it spotless without the use of any water and ready to be dressed. Following the instructions, I liberally coated all the plastics in Dressle, using up the full sample.



This was allowed to dry for roughly 30 minutes before being lightly buffed with a clean MF towel, leaving me with a fairly nice finish although it seemed to streak fairly bad on textured plastic (Engine Cover) and left a uneven finish.



The rest such as the battery, air intake hose & scuttle panel were fine. Due to them being smooth plastic the finish was even and nicely darkened the trim to a natural looking finish after buffing.

Conclusion:

A very quick and easy to use trim dressing for exterior of the car. Especially handy I think for under bonnet details and any plastic grille mesh area's due to the application method. The only negatives I could find was the amount used due to having to spray liberally and also the uneven finish on textured plastics. This is definitely a product that could have a place in any detailing kit for those anal about dressing all plastics on the car.



Price:

http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/dressle-500ml

500ml - £11.95
5L - £42.95

Certainly not cheap, with my 100ml sample being used up on one detail. This makes the 500ml bottle pointless I think. If you are interested in picking up this spray dressing it makes way more sense financially to opt for the 5L bottle. It is a niche product but certainly has a place for the detailers who want to be very thorough.


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

